# TKO Coffee Time - Why no stock?



## Hooked (3/7/18)

@Stroodlepuff

I would like to bring your attention to the following. 

Vape King is slow off the mark. TKO Coffee Time was launched on Saturday 30 June. On Sunday I checked your website since you have all the other TKO flavours, but Coffee Time was not listed. However, I was able to order it - also online - from Sir Vape.

I had wanted to get Coffee Time from you, specifically, as I wanted to order Dala at the same time. I have now had to pay twice for shipping - once from you for Dala and once for TKO Coffee Time from Sir Vape. I'm not a happy-chappy right now. 

Today is Tuesday 3 July and I've just checked your website out of interest. You still do not have TKO Coffee Time. Other vendors who are smaller than Vape King have it: Sir Vape, Vape Connoisseur, Vape Junction, Juicy Joes, Vape Domain, JJ’s Emporium.

Why not you?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1 | Dislike 4


----------



## Hallucinated_ (3/7/18)

Why not email them ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6 | Dislike 1 | Disagree 2


----------



## boxerulez (3/7/18)

Hallucinated_ said:


> Why not email them ?


Complains about having to order from another vendor, as it is such a schlep, but wastes the time on creating a public shame thread, rather than just pop them an email.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Dislike 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Hallucinated_ (3/7/18)

boxerulez said:


> Complains about having to order from another vendor, as it is such a schlep, but wastes the time on creating a public shame thread, rather than just pop them an email.


Now it is their fault that she had to pay for shipping twice hahaha, i can not even lol

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Dislike 1 | Disagree 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (3/7/18)

No need to badger guys....

@Hooked apologies for the inconvenience we order juices based on an internal system of when samples are received and have a very set budget and method to our buying for example we have found in the past that if we add too many new flavours at one time at least one of them won't sell especially if they are similar flavour profiles. At this stage we have not made a decision regarding the Coffee time as we received our order for Paulie's coffee shake first and they launched on the same day so we went with Paulie's coffee shake as the new addition, coffee flavours are not big sellers for us so this is one of those times when we had to make a decision on either or based on flavour profile. Thats not to say we won't be getting the TKO one but at this stage we went for Paulies.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 9


----------



## RainstormZA (3/7/18)

Wow @boxerulez and @Hallucinated_ 

Did your mother not teach you any manners? How rude of you to comment like that.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Strontium (3/7/18)

I agree wholeheartedly. It's bloody ludicrous. 
I was starving n I searched your entire site n not even 1 hamburger was found. 
I eventually had to order from Burger King, this is not the level of service I expected @Stroodlepuff

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5 | Dislike 1


----------



## Hooked (3/7/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> No need to badger guys....
> 
> @Hooked apologies for the inconvenience we order juices based on an internal system of when samples are received and have a very set budget and method to our buying for example we have found in the past that if we add too many new flavours at one time at least one of them won't sell especially if they are similar flavour profiles. At this stage we have not made a decision regarding the Coffee time as we received our order for Paulie's coffee shake first and they launched on the same day so we went with Paulie's coffee shake as the new addition, coffee flavours are not big sellers for us so this is one of those times when we had to make a decision on either or based on flavour profile. Thats not to say we won't be getting the TKO one but at this stage we went for Paulies.



@Stroodlepuff 
Thank you for your reply and explanation, as well as your opening comment. Nevertheless, I beg to differ on a minor point. Paulies Coffee Shake and TKO Coffee Time did not launch at the same time. Paulies launched a few weeks ago (more or less ?) and TKO launched this past Sat. 30 June. Relatively unimportant. I hear what you're saying ... you don't want to launch, on YOUR site, two coffee juices within a short timeframe of each other. It's still disappointing though to see that you have the range of TKO - except the latest one.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Dislike 2


----------



## boxerulez (3/7/18)

Hooked said:


> @Stroodlepuff
> Thank you for your reply and explanation, as well as your opening comment. Nevertheless, I beg to differ on a minor point. Paulies Coffee Shake and TKO Coffee Time did not launch at the same time. Paulies launched a few weeks ago (more or less ?) and TKO launched this past Sat. 30 June. Relatively unimportant. I hear what you're saying ... you don't want to launch, on YOUR site, two coffee juices within a short timeframe of each other. It's still disappointing though to see that you have the range of TKO - except the latest one.


Lol this is madness. 

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Strontium (3/7/18)

boxerulez said:


> Lol this is madness.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk



Ikr!
How dare you not cater to my every whim.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## RainstormZA (3/7/18)

[USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] troll alert

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## jm10 (3/7/18)

RainstormZA said:


> [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] troll alert
> 
> View attachment 137497



I dont think they trolling, more of stating the obvious. You cannot expect every vendor to stock everything that suits YOUR needs. I mean come on? Vapeking replied with a justified business model so that should of been the end, but it was not. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (3/7/18)

@Silver please close the replies for this thread I don't think it's necessary to leave replies open. 

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (3/7/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> @Silver please close the replies for this thread I don't think it's necessary to leave replies open.
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk



Thread closed @Stroodlepuff

FYI - for future, you should be able to close the thread yourself by clicking on thread tools near the top and unclicking the "open" box

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------

